# What do yall do about bugs at night?



## Bhightower01 (Apr 23, 2017)

1) I'm starting to get tired of bugs at night with all the HPS lights. bug spray doesn't seem to do the job. what do yall do?
2) I also lost my contact with disposing of my fish so if anyone in Walton county wants them please let me know.
3) What arrows and points do yall prefer? just ordered some innerloc to see how they work.
4) advice on what line to buy?

Thank yall in advance great form!


----------



## Stickemdeep (Apr 26, 2017)

Bhightower01 said:


> 1) I'm starting to get tired of bugs at night with all the HPS lights. bug spray doesn't seem to do the job. what do yall do?
> 2) I also lost my contact with disposing of my fish so if anyone in Walton county wants them please let me know.
> 3) What arrows and points do yall prefer? just ordered some innerloc to see how they work.
> 4) advice on what line to buy?
> ...



1. just gotta deal with them man lol, we have been in bugs so thick you dang near cant breath and it sucks but just keep moving and they will eventually die off or move.
3. I shoot regular muzzys all year and hardly have an issue shooting everything from dink gar and shad to buffs and grassys.
4. are you shooting a spinner or retriever?


----------



## NCHillbilly (Apr 27, 2017)

Stickemdeep said:


> 1. just gotta deal with them man lol, we have been in bugs so thick you dang near cant breath and it sucks but just keep moving and they will eventually die off or move.
> 3. I shoot regular muzzys all year and hardly have an issue shooting everything from dink gar and shad to buffs and grassys.
> 4. are you shooting a spinner or retriever?



Pretty much this. I like the Sting-a-Ree heads or the regular Muzzys.


----------



## Bhightower01 (Apr 30, 2017)

I am using a retriever. I just picked up some of that muzzy braided line and was going to try it out, but haven't put it on yet.


----------



## GT-40 GUY (May 12, 2017)

Use this.

gt40


----------



## red neck richie (May 12, 2017)

Bhightower01 said:


> 1) I'm starting to get tired of bugs at night with all the HPS lights. bug spray doesn't seem to do the job. what do yall do?
> 2) I also lost my contact with disposing of my fish so if anyone in Walton county wants them please let me know.
> 3) What arrows and points do yall prefer? just ordered some innerloc to see how they work.
> 4) advice on what line to buy?
> ...



You could wear a bug suit but there will be jokes.


----------



## mallardsx2 (Jun 7, 2017)

Go faster.


----------

